# Striped Danio



## Sami (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi there..

My friend has a striped Danio. the fish looks as though its pregnant, but we arent sure if it is this or Dropsy. What is their usual gestation period for babies?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Danios are egg scatterers not live bearers.


----------



## Sami (Feb 14, 2005)

ok.. sorry - shall I post this somewhere else or does someone know what their gestation period is??


----------



## maire (Jan 18, 2005)

A Danio is in the same fish family as goldfish, raspboras, bitterings, white clouds and barbs. They are Cyprindae.


The time from laying of eggs to hatching will depend somewhat on the type of danio it is. An on-line search about Danio, family cyprindae will give you pictures as well as breeding conditions that you need to know. 

Or maybe a book for in your home... Handbook of Tropical Aquarium Fishes is available at most pet/fish stores.


----------

